# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Homayoon Kazerooni

## Airicist

Director of Berkeley Robotics and Human Engineering Laboratory

Founder and CEO of US Bionics Inc.

Co-founder of Ekso Bionics 

linkedin.com/in/homayoon-kazerooni-7850085

Homayoon Kazerooni on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Homayoon Kazerooni: exoskeleton systems for medical applications
July 17, 2011




> Homayoon Kazerooni presents a public talk at UC Berkeley on July 16th, 2011, as part of the [email protected] Lecture Series described at scienceatcal.berkeley.edu/lectures
> 
> Berkeley Robotics and Human Engineering Laboratory at UC Berkeley is the birthplace of the exoskeleton systems being adopted by industry. During the last 20 years, this laboratory has been devoted to uncovering all engineering issues associated with exoskeleton systems. This talk will cover applications of the exoskeletons in various fields including the cases for people with mobility disorder. These smart exoskeletons will replace wheelchairs and enable many individuals who cannot walk due to neurological disorders, muscular disorders or aging to walk again.
> 
> One of the world's leading experts in Robotics Human Augmentation, Dr. Kazerooni conducts research on robotics, control sciences, exoskeletons, human-machine systems and augmentation, bioengineering, mechatronics design, artificial locomotion, intelligent assist devices, and power and propulsion. Dr. Kazerooni is a Professor in the Mechanical Engineering Department at the University of California, Berkeley and director of the Berkeley Robotics and Human Engineering Laboratory. The laboratory’s mission is to develop fundamental scientific and engineering principles for robotic systems that augment human capability. Dr. Kazerooni is also the founder and Chief Scientist of Berkeley Bionics.

----------


## Airicist

Article "To Build the Best Robotic Exoskeleton, Make It on the Cheap"

by Eliza Strickland
April 25, 2016

----------

